# Mykonos Grilled Shrimp Souvlaki



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

1 to 1.5 pounds large shrimp, peeled, deveined, washed, and drained

Lemon slices, for garnish

Marinade:

¼ cup olive oil

Juice of 2 lemons

3 cloves garlic, minced

1 tablespoon fresh oregano

1 tablespoon honey

2 bay leaves, crushed

½ teaspoon dried thyme

1 teaspoon dried sweet red pepper, crushe4d

Salt and freshly ground pepper.

&nbsp

&nbsp

Combine all marinade ingredients in a large bowl and mix well. Add shrimp and turn to coat well. Cover and refrigerate for 3 hours. Prepare the grill. Remove shrimp from marinade and thread eight of them onto each skewer, making sure to pass the skewer through both the head and the tail sections. Grill for 5-6 minutes on each side or until shrimp turns pink. Garnish with lemon slices and serve with rice pilaf or salad.

Courtesy Nosthimia! The Greek American Family Cookbook, written by Georgia Sarianides, Capital Books, 2004


----------

